# Bridge my late father had helped build.



## Bearwoman (Oct 28, 2018)

Rather then trying to explain this post in words I thought it best to just let the video do the explaining for me.He helped in building the Cut river bridge long before I was born.

I learned that he had been a heavy equipment operator.

He also had helped in building another bridge in the Upper Peninsula of Michigan known as the Mackinac Bridge(AKA the Mighty Mac).


----------



## Buckeye (Oct 28, 2018)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 28, 2018)

I've heard of the Mackinac.


----------



## drifter (Nov 11, 2018)

Good video. It's good to know your father helped build this bridge.
My father helped build a bridge also during the depression working 
for the Work Progress Administration. It is not a significant bridge
and I don't have a photo, but it is a long bridge across the Red River, 
linking Texas and Oklahoma northeast of Vernon, TX. I don't often 
think back to those days, but when I drive across this bridge, I do.


----------



## rgp (Nov 15, 2018)

Bearwoman said:


> Rather then trying to explain this post in words I thought it best to just let the video do the explaining for me.He helped in building the Cut river bridge long before I was born.
> 
> I learned that he had been a heavy equipment operator.
> 
> He also had helped in building another bridge in the Upper Peninsula of Michigan known as the Mackinac Bridge(AKA the Mighty Mac).




  I have crossed them both.............Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jujube (Nov 15, 2018)

My great-grandfather and his brother were "timber cruisers".  They were employed by the railroad to head out across the southern states to buy up large acreages of trees to cut for lumber to build railroad trestles/bridges.  The biggest bridge they found wood for was for a large "horseshoe" bridge in the Shenandoah Valley (don't know the name or exact location).


----------

